# RAFFLE AT NOTTINGHAM MEET???



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi All,

As you know we are preparing for FF's Main Meet up in Nottingham  

We would like to know if you still want a raffle at this meet?

If we could know asap it would be much appreiciated  

Mel
x x


----------



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

Is it to raise money for this site or another group? Not that I mind, but if it's lots of work for you (for not much reward) then I shouldn't bother, but I would say that as I never win raffles!!
Lizi.x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

We normaly do it to raise money for FF and plus its a good giggle - we have had some suprising objects at previous raffles and some excellent donated prizes also.

I do have help so it isnt just me doing it 

Mel


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

I voted yes, like you Lizi - I never win anything but like the lotto - I can always dream


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

I think it could be fun - Happy to donate a prize, just let me know


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

Well I voted yes....and by the looks of it we will be having a raffle then!!..

I certainly dont mind donating a prize...

Nat


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

If it raises money for FF and we all have a laugh then its well worth it  . Cant wait.


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

*Any donations of prizes would be greatly appreciated - please IM me  .*​
Mel
x x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

*List of donated prizes*​
A big thank you in advance to all those who are generously donating prizes - Mel x x

Mel and Tony - Main Prize (yet to be decided  )
Mez - Virgin Vie products
2 bottles of wine
Jo & Paul - Teddy bear
Jo & Paul - Massage oils
Sue MJ - Smellies


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

*Any donations of prizes would be greatly appreciated - please IM me  .*​
Mel
x x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

*Any donations of prizes would be greatly appreciated - please IM me  .*​
Mel
x x


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Mel I've got a couple of body shop bits I will dig out (remind me closer to the time though!).

Love,

Sue xxx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Mel
We will give a couple of prizes 
A Teddy Bear and a set of massage oils/ essential oils with a basic massage oil,(they are lovely, got myself some today 
Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Thanks very much girls 

Mel
x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

*List of donated prizes*​
A big thank you in advance to all those who are generously donating prizes - Mel x x

Mel and Tony - Main Prize (yet to be decided  )
Mez - Virgin Vie products
2 bottles of wine
Jo & Paul - Teddy bear
Jo & Paul - Massage oils
Jo & Paul - DVD player
Sue MJ - Body shop smellies


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Forgot to say we will get a DVD player as a raffle prize too  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

I will be getting something too, Not sure what yet though   Did think of a DVD player that I saw but wasn't sure what Mel & Tony were having as the main prize 

Will have a look for some ideas this weekend 

Nicky x x x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

I will be adding something too just need to decide what 
will get on to it

xx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Count me in to add something - any ideas 

Tashja xx


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Yeah i will add something  but dont know what yet.

Love Kimx  x x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Thanks everyone - it can be anything you like - Kim has bought an interesting prize before 

Mel
x


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Yeah i could try and get something equally as interesting  will think about it. 

Love Kimx x x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Just to say the DVD player has been brought and is upstairs waiting to be won 

love Jo
x x x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

*List of donated prizes*​
A big thank you in advance to all those who are generously donating prizes - Mel x x

Mel and Tony - Main Prize (yet to be decided  )
Mez - Virgin Vie products
Jo & Paul - Teddy bear
Jo & Paul - Massage oils
Jo & Paul - DVD player
Sue MJ - Body shop smellies
Jeanette - Hair straighteners
Amanda - Bells whiskey

2 bottles of wine


Thank you Jo and Elaine


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

Are you talking about the interesting prize that I won at Stratford?   I will have a word with Nay and we may donate it back! I love it though, its so cool but I know it will go to another home that will look after it very well  and hopefully its powers will work on someone who so deserves it too!

Leave it with me 

Love

Shez

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

*Any donations of prizes would be greatly appreciated - please IM me  .*​
Mel
x x


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

Mel..would you like the hair straighteners for the raffle??

jxx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Fabulous Jeanette, if you dont mind, thank you very much.

Mel
x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

*Any donations of prizes would be greatly appreciated - please IM me  .*​
Mel
x x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

*List of donated prizes*​
A big thank you in advance to all those who are generously donating prizes - Mel x x

Mel and Tony - Digital camera
Mez - Virgin Vie products
Jo & Paul - Teddy bear
Jo & Paul - Massage oils
Jo & Paul - DVD player
Sue MJ - Body shop smellies
Jeanette - Hair straighteners
Amanda - Bells whiskey
Louise W - Champagne
Jayne - M&S smellies
2 bottles of wine


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

I never got to look the other weekend but will hopefully get chance this weekend 

Will let you kow Mel once I get something 

NIcky x x x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Thanks Nicky 

Mel
x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

*List of donated prizes*​
A big thank you in advance to all those who are generously donating prizes - Mel x x

Mel and Tony - Digital camera
Mez - Virgin Vie products
Jo & Paul - Teddy bear
Jo & Paul - Massage oils
Jo & Paul - DVD player
Sue MJ - Body shop smellies
Jeanette - Hair straighteners
Amanda - Bells whiskey
Louise W - Champagne
Jayne - M&S smellies
2 bottles of wine


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

*Any donations of prizes would be greatly appreciated - please IM me  .*​
List of donated prizes

A big thank you in advance to all those who are generously donating prizes - Mel x x

Mel and Tony - Digital camera
Mez - Virgin Vie products
Jo & Paul - Teddy bear
Jo & Paul - Massage oils
Jo & Paul - DVD player
Sue MJ - Body shop smellies
Jeanette - Hair straighteners
Amanda - Bells whiskey
Louise W - Champagne
Jayne - M&S smellies
Mrs G - Wine
Elaine - NEXT voucher
Amanda - Keep fit DVD
Debs - Champneys goodies

2 bottles of wine​


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Mel...I've got a Jade Goody exercise DVD you can have too. New in packet x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Thank you Amanda 

Mel
x


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Mel,

I will donate some Champneys stuff    (hope someone will like it  )

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Thanks Debs 

Mel
x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I've got a Yoga for Dummies DVD that I'm happy to find a new home for!


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Yoga for Dummies   That'll be me then


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

*Any donations of prizes would be greatly appreciated - please IM me  .*​
List of donated prizes

A big thank you in advance to all those who are generously donating prizes - Mel x x

Mel and Tony - Digital camera
Mez - Virgin Vie products
Jo & Paul - Teddy bear
Jo & Paul - Massage oils
Jo & Paul - DVD player
Sue MJ - Body shop smellies
Jeanette - Hair straighteners
Amanda - Bells whiskey
Louise W - Champagne
Jayne - M&S smellies
Mrs G - Wine
Elaine - NEXT voucher
Amanda - Keep fit DVD
Debs - Champneys goodies
Debbyc - Yoga DVD
Kim - Fluffy duck and two easter bunnies

2 bottles of wine​


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Nicky1 said:


> Yoga for Dummies  That'll be me then


Is so good I've not even opened it (can't work out how!)


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

debbycuk said:


> Nicky1 said:
> 
> 
> > Yoga for Dummies  That'll be me then
> ...


  PMPL!


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Thanks Kim 

Mel
x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

*Any donations of prizes would be greatly appreciated - please IM me  .*​
List of donated prizes

A big thank you in advance to all those who are generously donating prizes - Mel x x

Mel and Tony - Digital camera
Mez - Virgin Vie products
Jo & Paul - Teddy bear
Jo & Paul - Massage oils
Jo & Paul - DVD player
Sue MJ - Body shop smellies
Jeanette - Hair straighteners
Amanda - Bells whiskey
Louise W - Champagne
Jayne - M&S smellies
Mrs G - Wine
Elaine - NEXT voucher
Amanda - Keep fit DVD
Debs - Champneys goodies
Debbyc - Yoga DVD
Kim - Fluffy duck and two easter bunnies
Fee - IVF/Infertility Books

2 bottles of wine​


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Hi Mel
I have some books on IVF and infertility treatments etc which are like new. Would these be a good prize?  Not really appropriate for vetrans of IVF, but good for folk starting out. What do you think?

Fee xxx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Thanks Fee - much appreciated 

Mel
x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

I have got some bits and bobs for the raffle now and will be bringing Mez's virgin Vie bits along with me too 

Nicky x x x


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

I have bought a lovely easter egg to donate to the raffle for all those chocaholics 

I have a couple of other bits too so will bring them along


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

I have a £10 woolies voucher and a couple of bottle of plonk too to bring....

thats assuming that it doesnt get opened on the way up!....   

I may even try to talk Jennifer into opening her egg too!   

Nats


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Thank you to all who donated raffle prizes.

Thank you to everyone who bought a ticket.

Congratulations to those who won prizes.

You all raised £133 which will help towards our fee's for where the server is stored THANK YOU

Mel and Tony
x x​


----------

